# Do you lean your head on the headrest ? Also,I've noticed new cars headrests have ...



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PABS said:


> It is obviuos you haven't been well informed about such things...so no more discussion with you :thumbdwn:


Huh ?!?!


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Am I the only one that actually uses the headrest to rest my head on when driving ?
> 
> I find I use it alot but most people I ask say they never rest there head on it.
> 
> The reason I bring this up is that I've noticed that on newer cars the headrest is closer to the driver's head and when I sit back in the seat my head is almost pushed forward sorta speak ... I understand that it is much safer which is why car manufacturers are doing this but I find it uncomfortable ...


No, because my hair ends up with a funny indentation on the back. "Headrest head", if you will, hehe. 

I know, I know. Pretty vain.....


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

Did someone say they wanted pic's of the 5er headrest? I have the comfort seats, sorry for the bad pic's.

Does anyone know if the 5 and 3 series headrests are interchangable?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Am I the only one that actually uses the headrest to rest my head on when driving ?
> 
> I find I use it alot but most people I ask say they never rest there head on it.
> 
> The reason I bring this up is that I've noticed that on newer cars the headrest is closer to the driver's head and when I sit back in the seat my head is almost pushed forward sorta speak ... I understand that it is much safer which is why car manufacturers are doing this but I find it uncomfortable ...


 I find myself resting my head there during some drives and when my wife...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Oscswa said:


> Did someone say they wanted pic's of the 5er headrest? I have the comfort seats, sorry for the bad pic's.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 5 and 3 series headrests are interchangable?


Those definitely look further forward (towards the drivers head) but they also look really comfortable ... what makes you want to change them to 3 series headrests ?


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> My problem is, that when you head is resting like that, you aren't likely to move your head to look around. Coupled with improper mirror adjustment, means that you do not have a clear picture of what is going on around you.


I keep the headrest very close to my head, but ultimately, when I'm driving in non-cruise mode, my head naturally hovers just a little away from it so I can look over my shoulder and move my body into turns and so forth. And also what *Pinecone* said.

If I'm driving for a long distance on the highway or am stopped waiting in neutral, I'll rest my head on the headrest. I'm 6'0" and have the headrest extended pretty much all the way out, which looks funny, but it is centered on the back of my head.


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> Those definitely look further forward (towards the drivers head) but they also look really comfortable ... what makes you want to change them to 3 series headrests ?


I was just curious. I thought it would make a good option for those looking for head and neck support on the 3 series.

Also a friend from out of town has a 3 series and liked my headrests and asked me if they were interchangable? :dunno:


----------

